# Peter Garrett, an excellent musician



## PhotonGuy (Oct 28, 2014)

Peter Garrett who was the vocalist in the band Midnight Oil was an excellent musician when the band was together. Im saying this because I was hearing some of his songs today.


----------



## jezr74 (Oct 29, 2014)

Shame his politics didn't live up to his statements. But yeah, grew up listening to midnight oil, look up a few of his film clips and check out his iconic dance style.


----------

